# Feech Tacos are in Season



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I posted a Friday pic a while back of these and I wanted to post the recipe for those who had a little time to kill in the kitchen. If you do try it , make sure you have fresh ingredients.. 

Last 2 pics are a bonus from my Favorite 

Lifes too short -> Eat Feech Tacos.... Burp...

*********************************************************

FEECH TACOS

Serves: 4

Avocado -Tomatillo- Relish

2 tomatillos, diced
1 or 2 Hass avocado diced
1 or 2 jal or serrano, finely diced (depending on how spicy you like it)
2 fresh limes Juiced
EVOO
Â¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro
S n Fresh Ground B P 

Combine the tomatillo, avocado and peppers. Drizzle with Oiloil and season with s n p. Let stand room temperature for 20 minutes before serving. 

*****************************************************************************

Tomato Salsa Crema Smoked

2 T red wine vinegar
2 t chipotle in adobo pureed
3 plum tomatoes, grilled or roasted seeded and diced
Â¼ cup finely diced red onion
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 T chopped Mex oregano
3 T fresh cilantro
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 C Sour cream or crÃ¨me fraiche

1. Add the vinegar and chipotle puree in a mixer or food processor and pulse a few times to combine. Add the remaining ingredients and pulse until slightly smooth, season with salt and pepper.
2. Put the sour cream in a medium bowl, add the salsa and stir to combine. 

***************************************************************************

Habanero-Mango Hot Sauce Roasted 

2 T EVOO or Canola oil
1 Spanish onion, chopped
2 VERY ripe mangoes, halved, pitted and chopped
*1 habanero, roasted and chopped
2 T honey
Â¼ C rice wine vinegar
S n P


1. Heat the oil in a medium sautÃ© pan over high heat. Add the onion and cook until soft, about 3 minutes. Add the mango, habanero, vinegar and Â¼ cup water and cook, stirring occasionally, until the mango is very soft, about 15 minutes. 
2. Transfer to a mixer food processor, add the honey and salt and pepper and pulse until smooth. Strain through a mesh strainer into a bowl. Let cool to room temperature before serving. The sauce can be stored, covered, in the refrigerator for 1 week. Bring to room temperature before serving. 

* Heat oven to 375 degrees F. Put habanero in a small ovenproof sautÃ© pan, drizzle with a little canola oil and season with salt and pepper. Roast until charred on all sides. Remove the stem, skin and seeds.

***************************************************************************************

Red Cabbage Slaw

Â¼ C fresh lemon juice
Â¼ C fresh oj juice
2 T Dijon mustard
2 T clover honey
Â¼ cup fresh basil, chopped
S n P 
Â½ C canola oil
2 C finely shredded Napa cabbage
2 C finely shredded red cabbage
1 large carrot, skinned and julienned

****1. Put the lemon juice, orange juice, mustard, honey, basil and salt and pepper in a blender and blend until smooth. With the motor running, add oil until emulsified. Reserve Â¼ cup of the dressing for the fish. ****
2. Combine the cabbage and carrot in a large bowl; add half of the dressing and toss to coat, season with salt and pepper. Add more dressing if needed. 

******************************************************************************************
Feech

4 8-ounce fillets red snapper or mahi mahi, Halibut or other firm feech
Canola oil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Â¼ C basil vinaigrette (from above) 
8-12 - > 6-inch flour or corn tortillas
Cilantro leaves

1. Preheat the grill to high or grill pan over high heat. Brush the fish with oil on both sides and season with salt and pepper. Grill until golden brown and slightly charred on both sides and just cooked through, about 4 minutes per side. Remove to a plate and drizzle the fish with the basil vinaigrette, let cool slightly and flake into large pieces using a fork.

2. Grill the tortillas for about 5 seconds per side until slightly charred and just warmed through. Place the tortillas on a flat surface fill the center of each with some of the fish, red slaw, salsa, hot sauce and cilantro leavesâ€¦fold and eat.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Why do I click on your threads??
Now I am at work thinking of a good excuse to head to fuzzies (which does not come close to what you have posted but its all I got right now lol)

Good post!!!!


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

dang that looks great and all i have to eat is chicken xpress


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

How is it possible that a picture can make you hungry after you just ate lunch. Man that looks good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> How is it possible that a picture can make you hungry after you just ate lunch. Man that looks good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Exactly what I say

I will be trying this out Fo sho


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Capt Dave! I might have to try a variation to my fish tacos. Looks great. I like to add a side of cool ceviche as well. Now, I'm really hungry!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I know what I will be making very soon!!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I tell you what that fish wouldn't have time to make it in a taco! Looks awesome, haha.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh man:doowapsta I'm so hungry I just licked the screen


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks again Capt...gona have'm this weekend. Mango Sauce looks GOOD!


----------

